# Ford 1900 4x4



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ford 1900 4x4 shakes when the implements are on but when lowered to the ground the shaking stops. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Dan


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello tman660, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I suspect your tire pressure may be low. My rear tires are at 15 psi, which I consider my maximum. However, with a heavy implement my rear tires do squat and cause the tractor to shake some on pavement.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Tractor ballast in the tires will also cause a tractor to vibrate or shake when roading.

If your three point is shaking with the tractor stopped, running, and the heavy implement attached and lifted, the problem will be in the three point hydraulic system. In that case it can be anything from dirty hydraulic filter(s), O rings failing in the selector valve, or even the seals on the hydraulic piston for the three point.


----------



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tires are not low I checked them all ready . I check the hydraulic fluid it was full didn't smell burned not sure where the hydraulic filters are though.


----------



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

Do I have to split the tractor to check selector valve or the o rings


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

tman,

Your tractor has a suction screen in the hydraulics system. See item #15 in the attached "Hydraulic Pump and Piping" diagram. I don't see a hydraulic filter. Usually these Shibaura-built Ford tractors have a filter right on top of the pump.

To make repairs to the hydraulic system, you will have to pull the lift cover. See the attached "Lift Cover & Arms" diagram. You do not have to split the tractor.

To see all parts diagrams for your tractor, visit the "New Holland Online Parts Store", enter your model number and go from there.


----------



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

OK thanks a lot I do appreciate the help


----------

